# Wooster Creek



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anyone lay eyes on AC in the last day or so? I was thinking about stopping there Saturday or Sunday if it's not blown out.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I heard it was awful as of yesterday evening, idk I wanted to hit it this weekend too


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It seems to drop and clear pretty fast but I'm wondering what the rain tonight with the saturated ground is going to do to it.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah and the rain Saturday


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

I was there yesterday. It was blown out. The water was very cloudy and really fast. No bites.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

That's what I heard


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Had a nice day there yesterday, shook the cob webs out and got into some fish.


----------

